# Late night turning



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i finally got to use the new chuck!! It takes getting used to but i like it! Thanks for your help with making the decision easy for me!! I just finished up on these, the watch and the Steak Handler are both made of the same wood. I beleive it is ebony i jacked from ET awhile back.. I added the Whitetail antler to the butt and finished it off with a leather lanyard and stainless attachment. Tung oil finish and polished. Lert me know your honest opinions.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Honest opinion? I like them. They look great. Like the added antler touch.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - love the grain pattern


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Mate.. Like the antler touch as well.. The watch has the old brain whirring. LOL...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Love em ! 
You do good work in the wee hours !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

RA...that watch is sharp looking! Very nice work...keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words!! I should have taken some photos of the back of the watch, had some nice grain pattern. But not really pleased with the watch kit i used.. I will search for a better clock works if i decide to do one again. I really like the grain in the steak handler, it even flowed into the bark of the antler at one spot.. Thought it was unique. Well i will be off to Boston Tomorrow, maybe i can get back on the lathe when i get home this weekend.. 

:cheers:

Robert A.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"Well i will be off to Boston Tomorrow"*

Just a slight hijack..but you young dudes kill me.. " I'm off to Boston".."Headed to Thailand"..." Going to Australia"....LOL.. To you dudes it's just another day at work.. Halfway around the world without a thought about it....

Guess it's my age..but seeing those remarks is like me saying "Well, I'm off to the grocery store"..etc..LOL Big deal to me back in the day was going to Dallas or Corpus Christi....

It truly is a NEW WORLD... Glad I got to stick around long enough to enjoy it...if only vicariously...

Have a good trip.....:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> *"Well i will be off to Boston Tomorrow"*
> 
> Just a slight hijack..but you young dudes kill me.. " I'm off to Boston".."Headed to Thailand"..." Going to Australia"....LOL.. To you dudes it's just another day at work.. Halfway around the world without a thought about it....
> 
> ...


Dang, I'm just going to Charollet and Greensborro this week, didn't think it was worth a mention. Sort of makes your point don't it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'T'...isn't that the truth!??? These young bucks just go jet hoppin' all over the world at a blink of an eye. It takes us 5 weeks just to pre-plan a 3 day trip down to Aransas Pass! By the way.....the wind is gusting 25-30mph at AP right now!
Robert...have a great trip! Your lathe will be waiting for you. 8*) gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Toturga, thats funny althought true. I thought we were in a recession also? January was my first time to ever travel overseas and was a commitment for a three trip deal. Thailand is building a plant in their country and my company is selling them the technology. I got asked for services of being an advisor on the plant. January was an inspection and this is for startup of the plant and I am kinda dreading the trip. Time depends on how long it takes to start it up. I was excited the first time, but after the flight (22 - 24 hours), I no longer look forward to the travel. I apparently don't travel well with restless leg syndrone and long flights just don't go together well.

I used to travel about twice a year (in the US only) but during hard times in the chemical industry, that about dried up and no longer travel other than this time. I used to envy the people that travel a lot, but not any more. I like home although it is Southeast Texas. Travel is expensive, but looks like lots of companies still do a lot of it. Rare for me to travel and I no longer mind it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I do see your Point T!! I just started traveling last year. Ensenada, Mexico, Boston, Savannah, Georgia,Baltimore Maryland. This year should add Chile to the list, & New Brunswick Canada. In between going back and fourth to Lake Charles..

I will be on the laptop looking at your projects to help me get my turning Fix!!!

RA


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I went to Bolivar today and in a few minutes I am going to the mail box. Man I'm tired from just typing that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

and here I was thinking I don't like to fly any more, seems every time I got on a plane for a long trip, uncle sam put me places I didn't like


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I must admit traveling alone kinda sux.. Especially when you dont speak the language, I found out the hard way!! I wish That I would have placed a thought process into learning Spanish or French instead of drinking cold ones and chasin skirts in my younger days!!

I never traveled growing up unless camping in Smithville or on Sargent beach is traveling.

ET, you be careful in your travel as well!!​


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"I wish That I would have placed a thought process into learning Spanish or French* "

You got that right, Mate.. For some reason, long since forgotten, I took three years of spanish in high school.. Never really used it for about 20 years until the REALLY rich folks started coming up to the Medical Center. I turned out to be the only guy in my field that could even attempt to communicate with them.. BEST customers I've ever had..and am into the second and third generations of some of them now..

A little nudge to you dudes with kiddoes..if they're gonna live here in Texas, they could really help themselves in the future with a second language...and spanish would be the bet down here.. My son has been immersing himself in learning it and you would not believe the rich Mexican clientele he has built for himself as a lawyer up in Austin...

just a little .02:wink:

Ole' !!!! Ole' !!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

My youngest son never liked to spend the night away from home when he was little. A couple of weeks ago he was in London and in a couple of weeks he'll be in Australia. Quite a change.

I agree with Tortuga on Spanish. I planned to be a dentist and took Latin and French but now wish I had spent 4 years on Spanish instead. Oh well, water under the bridge.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..since we're in the bidness of absolutely SHREDDING Robert's great thread here......:wink:

*HEY, SLIPKNOT !!!...*know you are probably aware of it, but noticed on the news last night that all hell is breaking loose in Bangkok.. You might oughta chat with the powers-that-be about your upcoming 'tour'....:question:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea Tort, I was watching. It happened back in January just before I traveled then. Hopefully all will be settled down before next month but last time, Huntsman put a travel restriction but only for the areas of government buildings. For a little while, a total restriction was in force back when they were fighting in the Bangkok airport. They seem to be only located with problems at this time in government buildings. Will be watching and if it gets bad, the company will restrict all travel anyway. Unless it gets bad around the airport, I don't have any problems myself. Thanks, and sure all will be settled down somewhat by the time I go. Since I have my shutdown going here, they are sending someone else until I can get freed up next month. The other person is going in two weeks and will come back when I go over to take over. Anyway, like you say, I will be watching anyway, just in case. Hey, maybe I can bring my 45 pistol with me on plane? LOL, yea right like I wouldn't then really be in trouble. If I get held up and they ask for ransom, I know you guys will bail me out with pens or other stuff as ransom pay?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> If I get held up and they ask for ransom, I know you guys will bail me out with pens or other stuff as ransom pay?


 Heck yea ! I'd even toss in a duck call for you !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL, i could actually make some steak handlers for you to fend them off with.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Got an email from the Thai people today and said all unrest there is resolved, but not sure sure actually. They are wanting me to come bad and sooner than I am able to travel. By then, I'm sure all issues will be resolved or trip get called off completely, but I know that isn't going to happen, even if they come get me and land me by helicopter. Never been wanted as bad as they want me to come. Little do they know what I don't really know and they think I know. Can pull their leg for a little while anyway.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Got an email from the Thai people today and said all unrest there is resolved, but not sure sure actually. They are wanting me to come bad and sooner than I am able to travel. By then, I'm sure all issues will be resolved or trip get called off completely, but I know that isn't going to happen, even if they come get me and land me by helicopter. Never been wanted as bad as they want me to come. Little do they know what I don't really know and they think I know. Can pull their leg for a little while anyway.


Well, I managed to safely travel to NC and back despite all the civil unrest. LOL. No helicopters and no one really glad to see me. (Training) 
I did get a free lunch out of the deal and some first hand exposure to the "NASCAR Madness" . WOW , Dale Earnhart Jr. is dang Prophet up there.


----------

